

Tilt Has Raised Around $30M at a $400M Valuation - jafallone
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/08/tilt-raised-30m-at-a-400m-valuation-in-its-most-recent-funding-round/

======
pkrumins
Try Googling for "Tilt". Unexpected.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=tilt](http://www.google.com/search?q=tilt)

~~~
techwizrd
I wonder how Tilt, the company, feels about that...

~~~
jjb123
We dig it! I think it's a fun thing that many people's introduction to our
product via google will be unexpected/quirky.

------
jvrossb
I remember the very day that PG, Khaled, and James sat down in 2012 and
defined the future of Tilt. Amazingly exciting to see how it's grown since. I
love that the nicest founders in our batch are doing the best :)

~~~
jansen
Second that!

~~~
whatupdave
Third!

~~~
tbrooks
4th. I met James and Khaled in Austin pre-YC. Nicest guys in the world.

Couldn't be happier for them.

------
jakejake
A client came to me about 10 years ago and wanted me to build an app that let
individuals collect money from a group. (In their case for wedding gifts). I
told them they were crazy because it would get taken over by fraudsters trying
to cash out on stolen credit cards and PayPal accounts.

Another lesson for me I guess for being overly cautious instead of coming up
with solutions. I'm glad to see people have figured out how to make these
things work. Of course at the time you had to legally offer your right arm and
your first born to get a merchant account.

~~~
jackgavigan
Or just use WePay.

~~~
jakejake
This was several years before wepay or any service like it existed. These days
there are so many great choices - it's amazing!

------
garry
James and Khaled have been consistently executing. As with most overnight
successes, this one is years in the making.

------
mehuln
Congrats guys! Great founders, hustlers, and hackers == incredible team making
great progress. Super excited for you!

------
monksy
I was pretty close to making this. I'm glad to see this is out there, and it's
free for small groups.

------
ozgune
Congrats guys. Super excited for the team!

------
adomanico
Congrats to Khaled and the Tilt team!

------
ukd1
Love you guys!! :)

